

Ask HN: Upgrade Car Navigation Button - onaclov2000

I recently purchased a Mazda CX-9, and while it has a NAV button, it doesn&#x27;t actually have Nav (IT&#x27;s just Nav Ready), I&#x27;d like to find a way to use that button for something else, OR even find a way to add a alternate mapping program into the actual head unit (so basically keep everything stock, just change software), I understand I may need to add a GPS receiver to the unit (although I don&#x27;t know the details on that just yet). Does anyone have any links&#x2F;tips that would help me go about this project? Will I need to tear up the dashboard to get to the unit and mess with it, or is it accessible via other means?
======
uptown
There's forums geared specifically for car enthusiasts - even specifically for
Mazda owners. Check out this one. You're likely to find someone there better
equipped to help you out:

[http://www.mazdaforum.com/forum/](http://www.mazdaforum.com/forum/)

~~~
onaclov2000
I guess my thought process was that most people would be more automotive
oriented on that site vs software oriented here, so I was hoping that some
examples on "hacking" into a piece of hardware would be around and someone
would be able to point me to em. Thank you for the link though, not sure if
I'll find what i'm looking for but worth a shot.

